# Joey 10/22/18



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Fished the Tensaw this afternoon for a few hours. Caught 3 fish. 11,4,&3lber. Fishing shad.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Very nice, I like that. Plenty of good eating there.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Keep it up sir. Your ginna get good at this!


----------



## YELLOWCAT (Oct 25, 2017)

You still using jigs dipped in catfish charlie?


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

YELLOWCAT said:


> You still using jigs dipped in catfish charlie?


That and chicken liver.


----------



## YELLOWCAT (Oct 25, 2017)

Got this one on ivory soap


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Dang!!


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

YELLOWCAT said:


> Got this one on ivory soap


Get down widga bad self!!

That’s a good fish.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Man y’all got some hawgs over there.


----------



## YELLOWCAT (Oct 25, 2017)

jlw1972 said:


> Man y’all got some hawgs over there.


It's just that time of year.


----------



## YELLOWCAT (Oct 25, 2017)

jlw1972 said:


> Man y’all got some hawgs over there.


You been up around eureka landing yet?


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

YELLOWCAT said:


> You been up around eureka landing yet?


No. I’ve moved back south. Been down around Cliffs Landing.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Were coming off a two day neap tide today. Hope they will eat this afternoon.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Only one this afternoon. A ten pounder.


----------

